# New 2x2 BLD Solver



## joeydunn22 (Apr 5, 2016)

Hey everyone! I'm a new cuber and love watching BLD solves. I'm not interested at becoming super fast or learning new methods, but just think it'd be cool to solve a 2x2 blindfolded. Any tips? (btw: I solve 2x2 LBL and know full oll.)

Thanks!
Joey


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 5, 2016)

lol just EG it up


----------



## G2013 (Apr 5, 2016)

The easy but hard way is to learn full EG, and nice one-look, and then one-look the whole solve, as Rami says. I would recommend it if you are planning to get fast at 2x2 speedsolving (not BLD)

But an easy and also easy way, is to learn some type of BLD method for corners, such as the one which uses a modified Y perm (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R), or to use OP (orient-permute), using variations of sunes and antisunes (sune + L' U' L U' L' U2 L, variated), to flip corners, and J perms (or Y perms, or T perms, or A perms, whatever you like) to switch 2 corners at a time. 

But I'd suggest you to learn 3BLD first (although I learnt 2BLD before than 3BLD, as you did, but I don't recommend it). Find a great tutorial (I don't know which one to recommend you because I learnt from many tutorials, sorry again :/), and then try to understand my explanation again. You should find 2BLD very easy after having learnt 3BLD

So, in brief: learn 3BLD before 2BLD and 2BLD will come alone


----------



## goodatthis (Apr 6, 2016)

If you learn how to solve the corners for 3BLD, you can solve 2BLD. Then later you can come back and learn how to solve the edges for 3BLD. Personally, I learned from Noah's tutorial, and I think it's really helpful. Here's a link to a playlist which contains the multi-part tutorial, I think part one is video 8 in the playlist: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLJ1BFt1hZm2pocY5NpX-Kc5JABQ_jsaSh


----------



## joeydunn22 (Apr 6, 2016)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 6, 2016)

If you use a BLD method, you can always force at least one corner to be solved. Then there are six pieces to shoot to using 3 3cycles. This method takes about twice as many moves as one looking, but I think memo is much faster, since its only about six letters and for one looking you have to trace the pieces which is difficult.


----------



## Miro (Apr 7, 2016)

joeydunn22 said:


> Hey everyone! I'm a new cuber and love watching BLD solves. I'm not interested at becoming super fast or learning new methods, but just think it'd be cool to solve a 2x2 blindfolded. Any tips? (btw: I solve 2x2 LBL and know full oll.)
> 
> Thanks!
> Joey



You can try this one: http://www.kungfoomanchu.com/guides/andy-klise-2x2x2-bld-practice.pdf


----------

